# Amplificador Denon PMA-530. Temperatura excesiva.



## raulpardotello (Jul 14, 2008)

Buenas.
Tengo un amplificador Denon PMA-530 con un problema. Los transistores de potencia de uno de los canales se calientan hasta destruirse (2SB817 y 2SD1047). De esto me di cuenta cuando dejó de funcionar y empecé a revisarlo.  Cambié los transistores por 2 iguales (porque estaban en corto) y se quemaron. He intentado ajustar el bias (2 potenciómetros por canal) pero no se controla la corriente de polarización (con una bombilla 220V en serie con la alimentación del equipo, ésta no cambia de brillo). No he encontrado resistencias abiertas, ni transistores con fugas ni cortocircuitados. Las tensiones que he comprobado son las mismas en los 2 canales. Los potenciómetros sí actúan. Los drivers están OK, la protección de altavoves funciona... pero pasados 4 ó 5 minutos tengo que apagar la alimentación o quemaré de nuevo los transistores.
La fuente funciona (de hecho el otro canal va correctamente)
He repasado soldaduras, los repuestos no son equivalencias sino originales, etc. pero hay algo que seguro se me está escapando.
No dispongo de osciloscopio.
Quisiera que me ayudarais, pues ya se ha convertido en un pulso contra el amplificador.
De paso, si alguien pudiera ofrecerme el esquema de este modelo, se lo agradecería.
Muchas gracias por vuestra atención. Espero recibir alguna sugerencia.
Hasta pronto.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 14, 2008)

lo que pasa con ciertos amplificador de poder transistorizados, y sobre todo los que uno compra, es que los hacen muy justos. me explico.
si para que la potencia de salida sea de 100watts necesitan 2 transistores, usan 2 transistores.

si la resistencia limitadora es de 100ohms 1/4 watt, usan la de 100ohms 1/4 y no colocaran ni 1/4 watt mas de disipacion por las dudas.

en el caso de los transistores, no se de que potencia son pero si colocaras al menos 1 mas de cada uno por cada canal del amplificador, en paralelo con los que se calientnan y revientan aliviarias la carga de amplificación que estos tienen.

ahora bien, si estos transistores se calientan solos y sin señal de entrada, o con baja señal, es porque hay otro problemin.

saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 14, 2008)

Si se te quemaron los transistores de salida, posiblemente se quemaron también los excitadores.

Trata de publicar una foto como para buscar orientación


----------



## raulpardotello (Jul 16, 2008)

Gracias por responder.

Puedo aportar más datos (también fotos):
- No se calienta nada si la etapa de salida está sin carga y sin señal de entrada. Así parece que todo funciona bien.
- Cuando conecto un altavoz a la salida (incluso sin señal de entrada) el consumo se dispara.
- Si cortocircuito la entrada también el consumo se dispara! (Esto ya lo entiendo menos). 

En la foto se ve el conector de entrada a la placa del amplificador, y no sé por qué 6 pines (sólo 2 van a tierra). 2 de ellos miden 20V respecto a masa, y otros 2, 3V. La entrada es diferencial, pero ya no llego a saber por qué es así.

Los excitadores están OK.

Si teneis alguna opinión, la probaré seguro.
Gracias.


----------

